# VeloVie Bicycles



## Nick-VeloVie (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, my name is Nick with VeloVie Bicycles in Tempe, Arizona. Not here to spam the forums but just wanted to let you know if you have any questions on our line up please feel free to ask. We try to be as engaged with the cycling community as we possibly can and the forums are a great way to connect with everyone. We have a few different current models of bicycles which can be found on our website at https://www.velovie.com/

Not trying to step on any toes here and if this does not belong in this sub-forum, please feel free to relocate it to the proper one.

If you have any questions on the VeloVie line up of bikes please feel free to post in this thread and I will be happy to assist you.

VeloVie Vitesse 300:


















VeloVie Vitesse 400:


















VeloVie Veloce 100:


----------



## Nick-VeloVie (Aug 17, 2013)

We do have the new Vecteur 100 coming soon with Shimano 105 groupset.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I remember a few years ago, when there was an association between VeloVie and Lifetime Fitness. Was not in the market for a bike at that time but they did look nice.

Are sales on-line only or are there dealers?


----------



## Nick-VeloVie (Aug 17, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> I remember a few years ago, when there was an association between VeloVie and Lifetime Fitness. Was not in the market for a bike at that time but they did look nice.
> 
> Are sales on-line only or are there dealers?


We are online direct to the public sir.


----------



## Nick-VeloVie (Aug 17, 2013)

Preview of something FAST from VeloVie


----------



## Nick-VeloVie (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay guys.. here is the deal of the year.. hands down, will not see a deal like this again!!


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll show some love here to my VeloVie Vitesse 300.

Mine is equipped with:
FSA Headset
FSA 80mm stem
Zipp Service Course SL 44cm bars
SRAM Force Gruppo
FSA SLK Carbon Seatpost
Specialized Romin Pro Saddle (seatpost and saddle pictured are different, but I'm currently riding the Spec/FSA combo)
Zipp Firecrest 303 CC wheels
Specialized bottle cages
Jagwire cables

Total weight as described above 15lb, 10oz.


----------



## wchevron (Sep 14, 2014)

Did you go with the carbon seat post/stem/handlebar upgrade? Is the yellow a neon yellow? Looking at the 300 and 500


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

wchevron said:


> Did you go with the carbon seat post/stem/handlebar upgrade? Is the yellow a neon yellow? Looking at the 300 and 500


I went with the frame only, which I more or less regret. The group set and cockpit would have been cheaper if I had just bought a full bike from VeloVie. However, I like my cockpit better than the ones offered by VeloVie, so it's a trade off. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the full bike with carbon kit. 

The yellow is a neon yellow with hints of green. It's hard to match with stuff, but there's enough gear of similar color that you'll find matching kit. 

One other thought - I don't know about the 500,but the 300 is a race machine. It's rigid. Very rigid. It's great if you're after sheer speed and agility. I've done some long rides on the 300 (200 plus miles), but my arse felt it.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

And I only regret not having bought a fully built bike from them. I love the bike. It's awesome.


----------



## wchevron (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks. Not planning to race on it. Using it more to give me something different to ride other than my tri bike. The 500 geometry is a better fit for me.


----------

